# My 2004 Skoda Octavia vRS



## RobClubley (Jul 15, 2006)

Just thought I'd share. I've had this car for six years from new. I love it so much I brought it twelve thousand miles from the UK to New Zealand when we emigrated.

New:









Not so new:









































































http://www.pimpmyskoda.co.uk/


----------



## clanajar (Oct 21, 2007)

nice car :thumbup:


----------



## Hudy_cz (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi. Nice car and nice web page for sourcing basic informations! :thumbup:


----------



## s74n70n (Dec 11, 2009)

very beautiful:thumbup:


----------



## adama (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice ride man.

I really think that you MUST like your car a LOT to do this moving from UK to New Zealand.

Im from Europe but now i live in USA and in my college years i used a Skoda Fabia and never, really never in the 5 years that i got it had a problem thats something that you can not say with all cars.


----------



## Mad-Max-Russia (May 30, 2007)

nice vRS :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RonanKnows (Jun 2, 2010)

Love the ride, looks nice! Not a fan of the LEDs but still a beautiful car. :thumbup:


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

Nice :thumbup:


----------

